

8 Usability Lessons Learned from Members - phil_KartMe
http://www.kartme.com/blog/8-usability-lessons-learned-members

======
joelhaus
Number seven is really helpful:

 _Have an anchor call to action on all pages, for all states of the page._

Thinking of each & every page this way forces you to clearly define the
behaviors (probably something that leads to money in your pocket) you are
trying to facilitate and focuses your energy on how to accomplish that. A
great way to cut the fat and iterate faster.

------
phil_KartMe
Just a quick note to thank the members of HackerNews who suggested many of the
design changes, particularly <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=cedsav>.

------
daleharvey
I like this post, as someone who pretends to design its fun to see what
assumptions are proven false and true for other people.

I would love to hear more about how you actually performed and managed the
testing.

~~~
phil_KartMe
Great idea for follow up post. Thanks!

Follow KartMe at <http://twitter.com/kartme> and you'll definitely hear about
it!

------
TheSOB88
I am dumbfounded that an article with this title has popped up an ad before I
could begin reading.

~~~
phil_KartMe
Good point! I should usability test the blog with non members (members don't
receive the prompt to sign up for KartMe).

